# Custom Lip for you Curious Cats.



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, so everyones been asking me, wheres the custom lip you made?! I didnt see you are waterfest, etc etc. i was there but i was late for showing... since i painted the lip that morning  but oh well next year... so here it is. enjoy.
Its not perfect, i have more tweaking to do, bought more sandpaper today to bring the middle down more anyway...

oh the front piece is out because i was messing with my europlate at the time, was going to put it on the front but decided to keep it in the window where i have it.
























































And yes here was me at WF...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good. Nice work. Ive got plans to add one to the front of my Votex, but I think Im going for the straight/flat design.



thelmuffingirl said:


> Its not perfect, i have more tweaking to do, bought more sandpaper today to bring the middle down more anyway...


Just my .2, it looks more like the passengers side middle to side transition is a little thinner than the middle or the drivers side. It may take adding a little, more than sanding any away. Just a thought. It might just be the pics. Either way, :thumbup:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, yeah I know it's off cause I rushed it for the show and haven't touch it since. Plus I need to buy a new paint gun etc, but it will be better I promise  haha oh yeah and one side is thicken than the other


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Thanks, yeah I know it's off cause I rushed it for the show and haven't touch it since. Plus I need to buy a new paint gun etc, but it will be better I promise  haha oh yeah and one side is thicken than the other


Waiting for you to make me a lip for mine haha


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Surely a Seat Leon Cupra R lower splitter creates the same visual effect, is more durable and a lot less hassle?










Charlie


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

CharlieTT said:


> Surely a Seat Leon Cupra R lower splitter creates the same visual effect, is more durable and a lot less hassle?



Shhhhh, stop discouraging the very few girls that own nice cars _and_ actually do cool stuff like this


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

you make a valid point 

Charlie


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

CharlieTT said:


> you make a valid point
> 
> Charlie


+1 on the Misano-and-LCR...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Charlie just because she lives in America and not in the UK doesn't mean you should hate :laugh:
Meghan it looked good at the show. Just needs some slight shaping:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Charlie just because she lives in America and not in the UK doesn't mean you should hate :laugh:
> Meghan it looked good at the show. Just needs some slight shaping:thumbup:


No hatin' goin' going on here homeslice, more constructive observation 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> No hatin' goin' going on here homeslice, more constructive observation
> 
> Charlie


I know


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

CharlieTT said:


> Surely a Seat Leon Cupra R lower splitter creates the same visual effect, is more durable and a lot less hassle?
> 
> Charlie


More durable, youre right, due to the flooding after the show, i went through some serious puddle, at a very fast speed, needless to say it snapped the lip off  hahaha, oh well, so now im going air, no need for a lip when my bumper will be on the ground, everything happens for a reason!!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> More durable, youre right, due to the flooding after the show, i went through some serious puddle, at a very fast speed, needless to say it snapped the lip off  hahaha, oh well, so now im going air, no need for a lip when my bumper will be on the ground, everything happens for a reason!!


Lolololol so you had luck with snapping things like me? Rip bodykit


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Lolololol so you had luck with snapping things like me? Rip bodykit


Well if you had showed up with us maybe you would still have it. And you had to see the vender area flooding to understand what she means by "puddles". Oh and I wish i had snaps of the dude in the H1 Hummer doing hot laps through the puddle lakes. He def kept all of us on the stage entertained lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I had drill champ


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Since your running without a lip, I no a guy with a body kit (some light curbage) that u might be able to pick up pretty cheap..:wave:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Since your running without a lip, I no I guy with a body kit (some light curbage) that u might be able to pick up pretty cheap..:wave:


Lol look we have a comedian


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Lol look we have a comedian


I'm good for one every now and thenopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I had drill champ


I saw a Chinook fly over, you could have just parachuted out.....


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I saw a Chinook fly over, you could have just parachuted out.....


you guys keep me entertained.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> you guys keep me entertained.


It's the truth! You know he was in it to scout out the competition!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's the truth! You know he was in it to scout out the competition!


Oh James your ridiculous


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Oh James your ridiculous


Hey I can't see any other reason why a military helicopter would be doing a flyby haha. I was hoping your car would parachute out and land on one of the ugly pos cars.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hey I can't see any other reason why a military helicopter would be doing a flyby haha. I was hoping your car would parachute out and land on one of the ugly pos cars.


Haha I don't deal with choppers just tanks for the most part .....well that would have been way cooler than eating **** in the woods


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

thelmuffingirl said:


> More durable, youre right, due to the flooding after the show, i went through some serious puddle, at a very fast speed, needless to say it snapped the lip off  hahaha, oh well, so now im going air, no need for a lip when my bumper will be on the ground, everything happens for a reason!!


Hey muffingirl, I can help you fix your lip(s) anytime, all you have to do is ask :laugh: opcorn:!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

madmax199 said:


> Hey muffingirl, I can help you fix your lip(s) anytime, all you have to do is ask :laugh: opcorn:!


Rofls!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao I can't take it anymore haha


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

madmax199 said:


> Hey muffingirl, I can help you fix your lip(s) anytime, all you have to do is ask :laugh: opcorn:!


Lmao, good one!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Lmao, good one!



Good one for a 12 year old.  Otherwise, :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Too much attempted flirting in this thread lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Too much attempted flirting in this thread lol


What do you expect when a hottie like meghan joins a site like this :laugh: its like throwing chum in shark infested waters


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

320hpBlackTT said:


> What do you expect when a hottie like meghan joins a site like this :laugh: its like throwing chum in shark infested waters


Okkkk enough! :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Okkkk enough! :facepalm:


 Hahahahaha. So I would probably lol if a couple guys would get in a bitch feat over her :laugh: who wants to be her Internet boyfriend?! Haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Okkkk enough! :facepalm:


Hahaha cool your jets!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that a train wheel on your workbench in the first picture


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is that a train wheel on your workbench in the first picture


Hahhahha I have no idea, it's my boys shop which I do work at. Never really notice it even though right about it is where I grab my sandpaper! Yeah I'm un observant, was always just focused my my ****


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> Hahhahha I have no idea, it's my boys shop which I do work at. Never really notice it even though right about it is where I grab my sandpaper! Yeah I'm un observant, was always just focused my my ****


Haha fair enough


----------

